# NSA  ->  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

Heise hat gestern eine gute Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Geschehnisse im virtuellen Weltkrieg verfasst.  

NSA-Skandal und kein Ende: Was bisher geschah | c't

Falls das Thema bei jemandem gerade nicht aktuell im Kopf ist, sollte er das lesen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Ist nichts neues und gab es schon alles, Geheimdienste auf der ganzen Welt können das und machen es auch, aber nur ein einziger steht schlecht da. Wer sich nicht Kriminell verhaltet der hat doch nichts zu befürchten, jeder ISP speichert alles ab was wir im Netz machen wo ist da der Unterschied? Und der ISP muss die Daten auch herausgeben wenn ein Gerichtsbeschluss vorliegt


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues und gab es schon alles, Geheimdienste auf der ganzen Welt können das und machen es auch, aber nur ein einziger steht schlecht da.


Da lebst du offenbar unter einem Stein, wenn du den Aufschrei nach der Bestätigung der Beteiligung des BND nicht mitbekommen hast  
Geändert hat sich bisher trotzdem nicht viel.

Dennoch ist die NSA da aber klar der Vorreiter.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht Kriminell verhaltet der hat doch nichts zu befürchten, jeder ISP speichert alles ab was wir im Netz machen wo ist da der Unterschied?


Da zitiere ich mal Mr. Snowden:


> Arguing that you don’t care about the right to privacy because you have nothing to hide is no different than saying you don’t care about free speech because you have nothing to say.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und der ISP muss die Daten auch herausgeben wenn ein Gerichtsbeschluss vorliegt



Ahaha das glaubst aber auch nur du.  Als ob der ISP vor Gericht aussagen würde, dass er mit einem Geheimdienst zusammen arbeitet.  Weißt du, wie einfach es ist, ein Gericht zu kaufen wenn man ALLES über jeden einzelnen Richter weiß oder manipulieren kann?  

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist wohl Lavabit.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da lebst du offenbar unter einem Stein, wenn du den Aufschrei nach der Bestätigung der Beteiligung des BND nicht mitbekommen hast
> Geändert hat sich bisher trotzdem nicht viel.



Nein ich wohne nicht unter einem Stein  Da machen alle mit weil die Daten so Wertvoll sind. 



> Dennoch ist die NSA da aber klar der Vorreiter.


 Gut möglich das sie mit allem angefangen haben, mich wundert aber wo es zum ersten mal ein Geheimdienst gab der das selbe kann.



> Ahaha das glaubst aber auch nur du.  Als ob der ISP vor Gericht aussagen würde, dass er mit einem Geheimdienst zusammen arbeitet.  Weißt du, wie einfach es ist, ein Gericht zu kaufen wenn man ALLES über jeden einzelnen Richter weiß oder manipulieren kann?



Der ISP sagt doch nicht vor Gericht aus  sondern er muss die Daten die er gesammelt hat von einem Kunden weitergeben an die Behörden wenn er einen Gerichtsbeschluss dazu hat, du solltest erstmal den Satz genauer lesen bevor du Antwortest.  
Weil du hast nur ISP und Gericht gelesen und gleich etwas dazu geschrieben aber nicht den ganzen Satz gelesen, stimmts?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

Du glaubst, die Gerichte hätten noch mehr Einfluss als die Geheimdienste?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja und Nein

JA: Die Gerichte können jemanden oder in diesem Fall den ISP dazu bringen Daten herauszugeben
NEIN: DIe Geheimdienste verschaffen sich einfach Zugang zu dem PC auch ohne dass das GEricht etwas davon weiss, ob sie das dürfen weiss ich nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2015)

Die geiheimdienste brauchen keine ISP daten, wozu auch ! Wie man aus diversen leaks usw weiß werden Knotenpunkte angezapft und sukzessive mit diversen tools ausgewertet.Will man mehr hackt man einfach den ISP 
Nicht vergessen, die 5 eyes sind m.m nach viel mächtiger als alle annhemen.Wenn sich 5 große geheimdienste einen Datenpool teilen, jeder sich aus den kuchen sich spezialisiert, lässt sich viel realisieren. Deswegen ist auch die besagte Problematik von VPNs bzw Tor gegeben.Wenn man einen globalen Blick aufs netz hat, dann ist man quasi deanonymisiert. Das einzige was imo noch so halbwegs sicher ist, wäre das darknet, nur da muss man auch das hirn einschalten ^^

Die problematik eines Geheimdienstes, wie will man ihm fehlverhalten nachweißen? Die dinge die er macht werden quasi faktisch nie an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen (snowden wird ein Einzelfall bleiben)
Wird fehlverhalten nachgewießen dann wird es intern geregelt thats it!


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Und dagegen kann man kaum was machen, also man kann sich kaum Schützen oder? Man kann sehr viel in Schutz für den PC investieren und sich das teuerste Antivirus, Firewall, Internet Security usw  kaufen und trotzdem bleibt man angreifbar.
100% Sicherheit wird es wohl leider nie geben


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2015)

Am ehsten würde ein IDS/IPS etwas bringen nur wie gehen die bad boys denn vor? Die wissen auch was man haben kann um ihnen das leben zu erschweren 
(Snort rules werden gecheckt, erkennt er meinen trojaner ? oder wie schauts mit virustotal.org aus ? die sind alle nicht naiv)
Ein virenscanner ist m.m nach gut für die nerven, es gibt ein paar die recht gute Erkennungsraten haben, nur laden die viel an den nutzer ab, da die Verhaltens erkennung zu sensibel ist. Der durchschnits User klickt das einfach weg ^^ 

Mit guten IDS/IPS lösungen und einer sauberen Port auswahl, kann man mals schon die script kiddies bzw die möchte gern hacker abhalten.
Viel Virtualisieren nur das ist auch nicht mehr so gut, siehe Rawhammer bzw - LÃ¶chrige VMs: Den PGP-SchlÃ¼ssel des Nachbarn klauen | heise Security

Die Zerodays Problematik, am besten Adobe müll bzw win offic gleich mal in die ewigkten jagtgründe verbannen. Alles was nicht open source ist muss weg 
Dann bleibt dir eh nur mehr eine kleine Auswahl übrig, man kann nur die Angriffsfläche verkleinern, es ist aber in keiner weiße ein Garant, dass man nicht doch irgendwie in das system kommt!
Alleine dein ISP kann "Theoretisch" bis zum router kommen, wenn du eine Portweiterleitung aktiviert hast kommt er auch in das dahinterliegende netzwerk 
Ich selber gönn mir lieber einen server space mit SSH zugang als dass ich mir ein Loch in meine netzwerk schießen würde mit Dyn DNS und einer portweiterleitung^^
Nicht auszuhalten wie viele Bots das netz permanent abklappern, da herrscht schon seit jahren "KRIEG"


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

Naja, die besten Virenscanner erkennen etwa 45% aller Probleme, das ist nicht wirklich beruhigend


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, die besten Virenscanner erkennen etwa 45% aller Probleme, das ist nicht wirklich beruhigend



Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben jegliche Viernscanner sind gut für die Nerven, manche sind besser und manche schlechter bei der Erkunnungsrate. Bei vielen wird die Entscheidung an den user abgewältzt ob die Datei X gut oder böse ist. Dann kommen diese Pop ups, "suspektes Verhalten von Datei x festgestellt" was wollen sie tun? (sehr viel fals postiv)
Viele user klicken das einfach weg!
Man sieht wie schlecht die Erkennung ist, BSP aus der Vergangenheit - Finfisher hat faktisch nur einer erkannt - Emisofts anti malware(nur auch der hat keine eindeutigen Erkennung geliefert, sondern nur ein unübliches Verhalten diagnostiziert)
Das selbe war bei der RCS Software von Hackteam, auch hier erkannten es viel zu wenige Viernscanner.(Hackteam hat den einfach die paar Scanner die mit Pop ups reagierten auf eine blackliste gesetzt und gehoft dass nen neue reversion nicht erkannt wird)

Nächster stritt wird dann wie Regin sein, Onion malware welches quasi faktisch nie entschlüsselt is. Das wird hart werden!!!
In zukunft wird ein gutes IDS/IPS bald pflicht werden!


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (31. Juli 2015)

ich finde es ja die härte, dass man sich nach erhalt eines National Security Letter nicht äußern darf. da wird systematisch die meinungsfreiheit abgeschafft.
dazu passt auch: truecrypt is N ot S afe A nymore


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Link,ich habe das Ganze natürlich auch mitbekommen,aber nicht immer genau mit verfolgt - schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## -Ultima- (31. Juli 2015)

Hier auch noch was vom Chef-Redakteur von Netzpolitik.org 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCn5wga-RF8


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2016)

Jetzt wird es wirklich absurd:

Nach den Äußerungen unseres derzeitigen Präsidenten vom Bundesamts für Verfassungsschutz, Hans-Georg Maaßen, im Bundestag, ist der Whistleblower Edward Snowden seiner Auffassung nach, und der des Verfassungsschutzes, ein Agent des russischen Geheimdienstes und hat in desen Auftrag die NSA ausspioniert und um ihre Daten erleichtert.

Begründen tut er seine Sichtweise damit das Snowden sich nun schon seit Jahren in Russland aufhalte und es die letzten Jahre in Europa viele erfolgreiche Desinformationskampanien durch den russischen Geheimdienst gegeben habe. 
Außerdem, so Maaßen, habe Snwodens Enthüllungen Russland genützt da diese antiamerikanisch gewesen seien und einen Keil in die Beziehungen zwischen denn USA und ihren Verbündeten getrieben haben und auch der deutsche Geheimdienst unter den Enthülungen gelitten habe.

Wie Maaßen aber auf Nachfrage von Bundestagsabgeordneten, die seine Ansichten über Snowden wohl in überwiegend genauso absurd fanden, aber eingestehn musste gibt es keine konkreten / wirklichen Beweise dafür das Snowden für den russischen Geheimdienst arbeite.
(Maaßen und der Verfassungsschutz denken doch auch: "Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt...)

Quelle: Streit im Bundestag: Verfassungsschutz stellt Snowden als russischen Agenten dar - Golem.de

___________________________________________

Zu den Äußerungen von Maaßen fällt mir im Grunde nur noch eine Geste ein: 
Bei dem Mann läuft doch irgendwas im Kopf definitiv verkehrt...


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

Doppelagenten, gabs schon immer. Was man glauben will oder kann steht auf einem anderen Papier. Die Geschichte zeigt einem das Nichts unmöglich ist. Mal Storys zu Doppelagenten in der BRD und DDR checken bevor man das Wort absurd in den Mund nimmt.  😀


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Doppelagenten, gabs schon immer. Was man glauben will oder kann steht auf einem anderen Papier. Die Geschichte zeigt einem das Nichts unmöglich ist. Mal Storys zu Doppelagenten in der BRD und DDR checken bevor man das Wort absurd in den Mund nimmt.  



Es ist absurd wen man dafür absolut keinen einzigen stichfesten Beweis liefern kann und die Faktenlage / Indizien ehr fürs Gegenteil spricht / sprechen. Schließlich war Russland auch nicht Snowdens erste Wahl gewesen wo er Asyl beantragen wollte. 
Nur leider hat ja kein anderes Land die Eier in der Hose gehabt Snowden aufzunehmen, nicht zuletzt wegen des emensen Drucks von Seiten der USA, die diversen Ländern gedroht haben, für den Fall das sie Snowden Asyl gewähren...

Was Maaßen da macht sieht ehr danach aus als wolle er Snowden bewust in ein schlechtes Licht rücken, weil durch seine Enthülungen Praktiken der Geheimdienste offen gelegt wurden die man wegen ihrer Grenzwertigkeit, oder der Überschreitung von Grenzen, lieber nicht öffentlich gesehen hätte.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&amp;gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*

Dir ist aber hoffentlich auch klar das stichfeste Beweise im Zusammenhang mit Spionage und Agenten zum Schutze dieser erst Jahrzehnte später oder nie ans Licht kommen. Hier gibt es für keine Betrachtungsweise Belege, somit ist auch jede Variante denkbar. So seh ich das, kann man natürlich auch anders sehen. Die Auswirkungen von Snowdens Bericht sind aber doch nicht unerheblich und dienten definitiv nicht zur Stabilisierung der Beziehungen zwischen Deutschland und den USA. Wem es wirklich nützt wird sich wohl noch zeigen, denn in Zwischenzeit kauften sich die Chinesen die Bodenrechte und Resourcen quer über den Erdball.

Snowden hat meines Wissens auch nur Spionagepraktiken zwischen USA und Deutschland offen gelegt. Als ob die nur bei uns aktiv wären, never ever.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&amp;gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich auch klar das stichfeste Beweise im Zusammenhang mit Spionage und Agenten zum Schutze dieser erst Jahrzehnte später oder nie ans Licht kommen.



Tortz allem müssten sie irgendwelche brauchbaren Anhaltspunkte haben die dafür sprechen, Telfonprotokolle, e-mails, usw. irgendwas was diese These untermauert, aber man hat null, garnichts. Nur eine Wüste These die der gute Maaßen damit untermauert das der russische Geheimdienst in letzter Zeit ein paar Erfolge in Europa bezüglich Desinformation hatte und das Snowden sich seiner Meinung nach mit Absicht, freiwillig und als erste Wahl Russland als Asylland ausgesucht habe (was aber kaum haltbar ist). Mehr hat er nicht zu bieten, nein im Gegenteil, er gibt sogar zu das man absolut keinen Anhaltspunkt hat der belegen würde das seine Ansicht stimmen könnte, keine glaubhaften Indizien, kein Beweise, rein garnichts.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier gibt es für keine Betrachtungsweise Belege, somit ist auch jede Variante denkbar.



Noch kein Geheimdienst war bis jetzt so gut das es überhaupt keine Indizien gegeben hätte wer dahinter steckt, zumindest irgendwelche glaubhaften Indizien gab es bis jetzt eigentlich immer, selbst beim Angriff auf iranische Atomanlagen durch einen Virus konnte man glaubhafte Indizien finden die nahe gelegt haben das Israel und die USA hinter dem Angriff steckten, auch wen man keine handfesten Beweise hatte.
Aber grade bei Snowden soll es Russland jetzt gelungen sein den Mega-Cup zu landen an streng geheime Unterlagen eines US-Geheimdienstes zu gelangen und das ganze dann ohne jeglichen Anhaltspunkt / Indizien über die Bühne zu bringen?
Sehr, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So seh ich das, kann man natürlich auch anders sehen. Die Auswirkungen von Snowdens Bericht sind aber doch nicht unerheblich und dienten definitiv nicht zur Stabilisierung der Beziehungen zwischen Deutschland und den USA.



Darunter haben die Beziehungen zu fast allen Partnern der USA gelitten, von Frankreich, über Italien, Spanien und Deutschland, aber zum Beispiel auch Länder in Südamerika, oder Asien. 
Die einzigen die wohl nicht so stark davon betroffen waren waren die sogenannten "no-spy" Partner der USA, wozu unter anderem England und Kanada gehörten, die aber auch sowieso gegenseitig alle Informationen geteilt haben.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wem es wirklich nützt wird sich wohl noch zeigen, denn in Zwischenzeit kauften sich die Chinesen die Bodenrechte und Resourcen quer über den Erdball.



Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?
China braucht keinen Snowden und seine Enthüllungen um an für sich relevante Informationen zu gelangen. Die Chinesen verfügen nach Geheimdiensteinschätzungen über einen sehr leistungsfähigen Geheimdienst im Bereich der Cyberspionage und sind nach diversen Indizien für verschiedene Hackerangriffe auf der Welt verantwortlich, oft auch zur Wirtschaftsspionage.
Durch die Enthüllungen von Snowden dürften die Chinesen nur wenig neues erfahren haben.
Wäre Snowden für China interessant gewesen hätten sie ihm mit Sicherheit Asyl gewährt, haben sie aber nicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Snowden hat meines Wissens auch nur Spionagepraktiken zwischen USA und Deutschland offen gelegt. Als ob die nur bei uns aktiv wären, never ever.



Nein, Snowden hat Spionagepraktiken der USA offen gelegt die fast alle Länder betraffen und vor allem auch die europäischen Partner. Darüber hinaus hat er nicht nur Praktiken der USA aufgedeckt, sondern zum Beispiel auch Praktiken des englischen Geheimdienstes.
Was Snowden enthült hat hat mit nichten nur Deutschland betroffen, aber natürlich haben die meisten unserer qualtiativ hochwertigen Medien vor allem das aufgegriffen und darüber ausführlicher berichtet was Deutschland direkt betroffen hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&amp;amp;amp;gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*

Stichhaltige Beweise liefern nur Spione aus entsprechenden Positionen und geben sich damit Preis.

Snowden ist als "amerikanischer" Spion im Russlandexil die perfekte Spielfigur für Russland um eigene Spionagedaten als seine Enthüllung darzustellen. 

Zum Schluss stellt sich die Frage wer vom zerstrittenen Westen profitiert, die USA, Europa, Snowden oder doch jemand anderes? Im Bereich der Spionage geht es doch heute nur noch darum die eigene Einflussnahme und Wirtschaft langfristig abzusichern. Darum brachte ich China ins Spiel und darum ist genauso denkbar dass Snowden auf mehreren Hochzeiten tanzt.
Bin hier fertig, der Aluhut is frisch poliert, ab ins Bett. GN8


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&amp;amp;amp;gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Snowden ist als "amerikanischer" Spion im Russlandexil die perfekte Spielfigur für Russland um eigene Spionagedaten als seine Enthüllung darzustellen.



Russland hat das maximal einen kleinen Imagegewinn gebracht, weil sie Snowden Asyl gewährt haben. Vieleicht haben sie auch ein paar Infos zu praktiken und Techniken der US-Geheimdienste von Snowden als Gegenleistung erhalten.
Ich glaube aber nicht das Snowden, oder seine Enthüllungen, ansonsten für den russischen Geheimdienst von großen Interesse gewesen sind.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zum Schluss stellt sich die Frage wer vom zerstrittenen Westen profitiert, die USA, Europa, Snowden oder doch jemand anderes? Im Bereich der Spionage geht es doch heute nur noch darum die eigene Einflussnahme und Wirtschaft langfristig abzudecken. Darum brachte ich China ins Spiel.



Der Westen ist nach den Enthüllungen nicht mehr zerstritten als vorher, den die meisten Geheimdienste und Politiker wussten wohl schon lange von den meisten Praktiken die da abgelaufen sind. Die einzigen die plötzlich aus allen Wolken gefallen waren sind ein großer Teil der Bürger der betroffenen Länder gewesen.
Die konnten sich anscheinend nicht vorstellen das ihre Daten da so freizügig hin und her getauscht wurden.

Oder was denkst du warum die Politik in Deutschland das Thema gar nicht schnell genug wieder tot bekommen konnte und warum alles dafür spricht das die Bundesregierung in einen großen Teil der Praktiken und des Datenaustauschs anscheinend schon seit 2004 eingeweiht war?

Das einzige was diese Enthüllungen bewirkt haben ist das die Geheimdienste und Politiker sich plötzlich, nach den Enthüllungen, gegenüber der Bevölkerung erklären mussten wie es sein kann das ausländische Geheimdienste anscheind so ungeniert an Daten gelangen konnten die sie eigentlich nicht in so großen Umfang und unproblematisch bekommen sollten.

Lange angehalten hat diese Empörung und das Interesse der Bevölkerung zu dem Thema aber auch nicht. Heute ist doch weitestgehend schon wieder Gras über die Sache gewachsen und an den Praktiken / Befugnissen der Geheimdienste hat sich im Grunde auch nichts geändert (siehe USA, Deutschland)...


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*

Was willst du eigentlich hier beweisen, mein Standpunkt, dass Snowden ein möglicher Doppelagent ist kannst du damit nicht entkräften. Und glaubst du, dass du irgendwo die Wahrheit lesen kannst? Dein Wissen zu diesen Thema besteht doch genau aus den Infos die Du bekommen solltest.

Fühl dich aber bitte nicht angegriffen, möchte dich hier nicht dissen, nur hinterfragen inwieweit du in der Lage bist bei all den Nebelkerzen den Weg zu kennen. Ich denke in dem Zusammenhang bleibt weiterhin Alles denkbar.


----------



## IluBabe (17. Juni 2016)

Bevor Snowden ein Doppelagent ist, ist er nen limited Hangout oder wahlweise nen nützlicher Idiot.


----------



## Equalizer- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: NSA  -&gt;  Zusammenfassung bei heise lesen!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich hier beweisen, mein Standpunkt, dass Snowden ein möglicher Doppelagent ist kannst du damit nicht entkräften.



Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, was so manche Rauchen die so ein Statement absondern.


----------

